# Honda Insight



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

getz said:


> Boile does seem like a guy who would drive a hybrid.
> -Getz


Wrong again. Will you ever learn not to make assumptions, especially with me? :tsk:
This is for wifey.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

Boile said:


> Thank you very much for this information.
> Exactly what I was looking for. :thumbup:
> Will pull the trigger, as I found a deal that can't be beat.
> I called the local dealers back to see if they will match it (and save me a trip), but no takers. :rofl:


Glad to help.

Getting a good deal on an Insight can be difficult. Congrats on this. We got about a grand off of retail which was pretty good although I've read of people getting close to invoice.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Michael Schott said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> Getting a good deal on an Insight can be difficult. Congrats on this. We got about a grand off of retail which was pretty good although I've read of people getting close to invoice.


I don't want to jinx it (knock on wood) as I have not taken delivery yet, but my deal is below invoice. Way below. :eeps:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Done deal.
Just need to buy a one way tix. $170.
Saving: $1600. :lmao:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Update: it can be told now. 
I found it on the internet, for $1600 LESS than the best deal I could find with a local dealer. That's way below invoice.
But the car was in another state. I was leary that the deal I got was "too good to be true" or a scam.
Well, I just came back, after driving more than 6 hours. The car is in the driveway.
And I'm not as tired as I should be. I woke up 4am, took a one way plane and drove 6 hours. 
$1400 (subtracting the plane tix, lunch and gas) for a day's work (and not that bad of a job, driving a brand new car). :lmao:

BTW, this car is amazing.
I was averaging 39mpg on the highway. Not a fluke or a downhill stretch. It was over 300 miles.
When I got into the city, my average started climbing up. I ended up with 41mpg.
Mind you that the city driving was less than 50 miles. For it to increase the overal mileage like that, it must have been some amazing number.
This shows me that aerodynamics is still the biggest energy consumer. On the highway, I was doing 70mph. Anything about 60mph and the mpg suffers.
In the city, aerodynamics was negligible. The normally wasted energy by braking is well recycled. Best not to break at all and just let in coast. 
The best part: 6 hours of driving, $20 in gas. :thumbup:


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

glad to see you got a good deal. i always heard that i takes like 7 yrs. to get your money's worth of them.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

lild said:


> glad to see you got a good deal. i always heard that i takes like 7 yrs. to get your money's worth of them.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

lild said:


> glad to see you got a good deal. i always heard that i takes like 7 yrs. to get your money's worth of them.


No, 
The payoff in righteous indignation is immediate.
-Getz


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

getz said:


> No,
> The payoff in righteous indignation is immediate.
> -Getz


oooh, they left that part out in gma, when the gas thing was the craze.
boile is giving me the crazy eyes, i might of upseted him.:eeps:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

lild said:


> oooh, they left that part out in gma, when the gas thing was the craze.
> boile is giving me the crazy eyes, i might of upseted him.:eeps:


That's the eye of righteous indignation.
-Getz


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

lild said:


> oooh, they left that part out in gma, when the gas thing was the craze.
> boile is giving me the crazy eyes, i might of upseted him.:eeps:


that avatar is called "confused".
Care to explain your comment?

Before you start, you should know I didn't get a hybrid for financial reasons.
Of course, once I decided on a particular car, I look for the best deal. It's called doing your homework. 
Carry on with your explanation.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

getz said:


> No,
> The payoff in righteous indignation is immediate.
> -Getz


Getz, I'm not jewish, but I love a good deal as much as you do.
I suspect you're just jealous because you couldn't find a good deal worth reporting.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Boile said:


> Getz, I'm not jewish, but I love a good deal as much as you do.
> I suspect you're just jealous because you couldn't find a good deal worth reporting.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

Boile said:


> that avatar is called "confused".
> Care to explain your comment?
> 
> Before you start, you should know I didn't get a hybrid for financial reasons.
> ...


i didn't mean that you bought the car for financial reasons, but back when the whole gas is unaffordable craze, people were buying these things like crazy.
i know they get great mpg's but on several show, they were saying it takes like 7 yrs. to get your moneys worth out of them. basically it's like buying a home, it takes a while to see any return. 
i really don't like them, we work on them all the time, and you never know if it's on. i remeber when we a lexus version in, and it took 5 mins to figure out that it was a hybird. i keep hitting the start button but never heard the motor come on.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

getz said:


>


can you get a really close up shoot of this. i need to print it for lunch tomorrow.
thankyou


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

lild said:


> i didn't mean that you bought the car for financial reasons, but back when the whole gas is unaffordable craze, people were buying these things like crazy.
> i know they get great mpg's but on several show, they were saying it takes like 7 yrs. to get your moneys worth out of them. basically it's like buying a home, it takes a while to see any return.
> i really don't like them, we work on them all the time, and you never know if it's on. i remeber when we a lexus version in, and it took 5 mins to figure out that it was a hybird. i keep hitting the start button but never heard the motor come on.


If you understand that people buy things for a variety of reasons other than money, then your comment that it takes X number of years to get your money's worth doesn't apply.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

getz said:


>


Now you're talking.
Is MacD kosher?


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

Boile said:


> If you understand that people buy things for a variety of reasons other than money, then your comment that it takes X number of years to get your money's worth doesn't apply.


i understand. i didn't know you were buying it becuase you wanted one. thought you were buying it for a 20 min. commute and were trying to save on gas.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i would highly recommend staying away from used hybrids. this being that i've seen numerous people buy honda or toyota hybrids that they get stuck with buying new batterys for which cost in the $7000-$9000 range. unless you just have deep pockets, go diesel for ultimate fuel mileage.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

lild said:


> i understand. i didn't know you were buying it becuase you wanted one. thought you were buying it for a 20 min. commute and were trying to save on gas.


That is true too.
But saving on gas doesn't have to "pay back".
I'm doing my part to help minimize our dependence on foreign non-renewable fossil fuel.
A lot of people evaluate worthiness of recycling based on how much money it will save. 
That's for a business man, to decide if he should open a recycling facility.
For us, common people, we should look at it not to save money, but save the planet.
It's a lucky coincidence when we find something we can save money on, while recycling.
Second law of thermodynamics states that the Entropy of an isolated system only increases.
We can view Entropy as "disorder" or "mess". 
So, if you want to tidy up the system, you need to put some energy into it. It won't do it by itself.
Same thing with recycling... if you want a substance to change shape, form, and reuse it, you gotta put some energy into it. Energy costs money.

It's a "feel good" thing. Actually, more for wifey. 
I still enjoy revving my 330i at every stop light. 

Another issue with the "pay back" assumptions... 
If you're comparing the regular and hybrid versions of a Civic, you can quantify the number of years.
But there's no regular version of Insight. You can't say it costs X more. 
You could extrapolate and say, well, you could have bought a Civic.
I'd tell you too bad Honda stopped making the Civic Hatchback. Yes, coming from an SUV, the limitations of a sedan trunk wouldn't cut it.
And I paid very close to (if not less than) a Civic anyways. :angel:


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

lild said:


> i didn't mean that you bought the car for financial reasons, but back when the whole gas is unaffordable craze, people were buying these things like crazy.
> i know they get great mpg's but on several show, they were saying *it takes like 7 yrs. to get your moneys worth out of them.* basically it's like buying a home, it takes a while to see any return.
> i really don't like them, we work on them all the time, and you never know if it's on. i remeber when we a lexus version in, and it took 5 mins to figure out that it was a hybird. i keep hitting the start button but never heard the motor come on.


This applies to vehicles that offer the option of a gas only engine and at a premium a hybrid engine which is usually much more costly. The Fusion is one example.

The Insight is available only as a Hybrid so you can't measure a ROI unless you decide to compare against a comparable gas car and it's hard to have this be an apples to apples comparo.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Boile said:


> Now you're talking.
> Is MacD kosher?


http://videos.streetfire.net/video/BMW-M1-Test-Drive_701048.htm

I am certain that chicken was killed in accordance with Jewish law. As far as the pickle, it has a high likely hood of being Kosher as well.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Michael Schott said:


> This applies to vehicles that offer the option of a gas only engine and at a premium a hybrid engine which is usually much more costly. The Fusion is one example.
> 
> The Insight is available only as a Hybrid so you can't measure a ROI unless you decide to compare against a comparable gas car and it's hard to have this be an apples to apples comparo.


Why is it hard? Find a tiny econo box of similar dimension and compare the cost of operation between the two.
-Getz


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

getz said:


> Why is it hard? Find a tiny econo box of similar dimension and compare the cost of operation between the two.
> -Getz


I sincerely hope that you're just being petulant, or I'll have to take back what I said about being sure that you're a smart guy. :rofl:


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

should of gotten a bicycle. that dosn't use fossil fuel. well it depends on hard you pedal.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase! We are getting rid of the bimmer in about a month or so for a Camry. More space, economical and reliable is what we are after at this point. Commuting almost 100 miles a day in a bimmer takes away all those factors. 

Oh, and I'm not buying into the Toyota hype. We had a 09 Camry for a month because the bimmer was in the shop. We never had any problems with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Boile said:


> That is true too.
> But saving on gas doesn't have to "pay back".
> I'm doing my part to help minimize our dependence on foreign non-renewable fossil fuel.
> A lot of people evaluate worthiness of recycling based on how much money it will save.
> ...


My word. I thought the South Park episode about Hybrid drivers emitting tons of smug and liking the smell of their farts (due to arrogance) was a joke.

You gonna go to Home Depot and hand out awareness citations to SUV's and Trucks?

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155193


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> My word. I thought the South Park episode about Hybrid drivers emitting tons of smug and liking the smell of their farts (due to arrogance) was a joke.
> 
> You gonna go to Home Depot and hand out awareness citations to SUV's and Trucks?
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155193


Hilarious vid. :rofl:

Hey Frank, say something nice.
I need a new quote for my sig. :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Boile said:


> Hilarious vid. :rofl:
> 
> Hey Frank, say something nice.
> I need a new quote for my sig. :thumbup:


Narcissistic bloviating - it's not just for trolls anymore. :dunno:


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

getz said:


> Why is it hard? Find a tiny econo box of similar dimension and compare the cost of operation between the two.
> -Getz


You do the work. It must have GPS, bluetooth, voice control, climate control, CD player, MP3 capability, USB port and get 40 MPG in the city. I priced a Focus SES but you can't get GPS and it was $2500.00 less than the Insight which is about what integrated GPS usually runs. And it gets 24 MPG in the city. Fail.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Michael Schott said:


> You do the work. It must have GPS, bluetooth, voice control, climate control, CD player, MP3 capability, USB port and get 40 MPG in the city. I priced a Focus SES but you can't get GPS and it was $2500.00 less than the Insight which is about what integrated GPS usually runs. And it gets 24 MPG in the city. Fail.


http://autos.aol.com/cars-Volkswagen-Jetta-2010-TDI__4dr_Sedan/equipment

http://autos.aol.com/cars-Volkswagen-Jetta-2010-TDI__4dr_Sedan/cost-to-own

http://autos.aol.com/cars-Honda-Insight-2010/cost-to-ownhttp://
http://autos.aol.com/cars-Honda-Insight-2010/cost-to-own

That took away two minutes of my life. And GPS costs like $300 bucks at any Best Buy.
-Getz


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> Congrats on the purchase! We are getting rid of the bimmer in about a month or so for a Camry. More space, economical and reliable is what we are after at this point. Commuting almost 100 miles a day in a bimmer takes away all those factors.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not buying into the Toyota hype. We had a 09 Camry for a month because the bimmer was in the shop. We never had any problems with it. :thumbup:


With all due respect (and I really mean it...I'm not trying to start a flame war), you are not "buying the hype"? Are you living under a rock? Have you not been reading the news? Besides recalling more cars this year than the entire world made last year, Toyota has been spewing lies about the problems with their cars and lies about how long they have known about the problems.

Buy the Camry if you want, but you need to remove "reliable" from the description. The fact that you had a virtually brand new Camry for ONE month and didn't have problems with it is probably the dumbest rationale I have heard.

Here is some education on your beloved Toyota and their arrogance and lies:

How Toyota's President Lied To Matt Lauer: http://jalopnik.com/5461734/how-toyotas-president-lied-to-matt-lauer

Toyota CEO Apologizes, Drives Away In Black Audi: http://jalopnik.com/5461311/toyota-ceo-apologizes-drives-away-in-black-audi

Did you know that the US govt had known about these problems for years? Did you know that US Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood had to go to Japan and threaten them with embargoes if they did not recall their cars? Bet not.

Camry is a very numb car. Either you didn't belong in the BMW or you are making a mistake going to a numb car like the Camry. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying BMWs are great, but they drive well, if that's anything that you care about. BMWs are hardly reliable...but at least the accelerator and brakes work. And I think it's complete brainwashing and ignorance to say that Toyotas are "reliable", especially now. They are all machines...they all have issues. However, Toyota now has fundamental problems...not to mention their cars look like someone is squeezing the designer's balls.

At the end of the day, I'd rather have a few squeaks and rattles in an American car or a German car than by a NUMB car that looks like crap from a company like Toyota that lies and can't even figure out how to make an accelerator and brakes that function! Not to mention that after all of this, they still have not fixed their fundamental software problem...pretty embarrassing for a Japanese company.

Again, I'm not trying to be offensive, but this is a serious issue. People have died from Toyota's lies. I can't believe that people still blindly support them. That's just ignorant and frustrating.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

getz said:


> http://autos.aol.com/cars-Volkswagen-Jetta-2010-TDI__4dr_Sedan/equipment
> 
> http://autos.aol.com/cars-Volkswagen-Jetta-2010-TDI__4dr_Sedan/cost-to-own
> 
> ...


I hate when people make a comparison of a portable GPS to one integrated into the car. It's an apples and oranges comparo and in the Insight it adds voice command of the radio, CD, bluetooth phone and climate control. And you don't have to remove it every time you leave the car.

Regarding the TDI, the cost of diesel fuel is still too high to justify it and the Insight still gets better gas mileage. Also, VW reliability, while better is still far from the top of the list and closer to the bottom. Car and Driver just finished a long term test of the TDI and there were many issues including the cost of the fuel.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Michael Schott said:


> I hate when people make a comparison of a portable GPS to one integrated into the car. It's an apples and oranges comparo and in the Insight it adds voice command of the radio, CD, bluetooth phone and climate control. And you don't have to remove it every time you leave the car.
> 
> Regarding the TDI, the cost of diesel fuel is still too high to justify it and the Insight still gets better gas mileage. Also, VW reliability, while better is still far from the top of the list and closer to the bottom. Car and Driver just finished a long term test of the TDI and there were many issues including the cost of the fuel.


+1.
VW reliability (or lack thereof) is what prevented me from even stepping into the dealership for a quick look.
I am so done with dealing with mechanics. A BMW and a Merc keep me plenty busy enough and ensure the bank account never overflows. :tsk:


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

To expand and support my off the topic Toyota rant:

US investigators cast new doubt on Toyota:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100209/ts_alt_afp/japanusautorecallcompanytoyotaprobe


----------

